# How much salt to use when treating fin rot?



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi, my little blue veil tail has fin rot. Ive tried treating with waterlife myxazin with little improvement.
I have a 5g/20L tank so how much salt should I add to this to treat it? Currently I have just followed the directions on the salt to add 1tsp per 20L.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry, another question. Whats the easiest way to disolve the salt before adding it to the tank. Currently I just add it to a small glass of his tank water and stir and stir until it disolves. It takes ages as the salt granuals are quite large and chunky.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I do 1 tsp per gallon when needed but there's something called "salt baths" which have to be done with a lot of care because your fish might not survive them. I think it's 1cup of salt per galon of water and dip until the fish swims sideways. OldFishLady will probably be able to give you better instructions on it. 

Yeah, salt takes forever to dissolve. I usually make my new water right after making a water change for the next time. I add the salt and when the next water change comes aorund, my salt is already dissolved! No stirring required!


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks for that.
I dont think I will try the salt bath thing. It sounds a little scary !!

I will add the extra 4tsp of salt to my water. Also the salt wont hurt cherry shrimp will it?


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

1 teaspoon of AQ salt every 12 hours per gallon. They are the best way to treat a fish. Not harmful. So 2 teaspoons of AQ salt per day in a 1 gallon hospital tank will do!


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

what you need to use is indian almond leaves it will cure fin rot in a matter of days as well keep your betta healthy and happy.


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

i am not sure if I am able to get the Indian Almond leaves in Australia due to customs. But if I do manage to get some how do I use them? I did a quick google and saw that you can get the actual leaves and some that are in "tea bags". Do you just put the leaves or bags just straight into the water, and just let them float around? Also would they be ok to use with red cherry shrimp?
A hospital tank is no option for me as the actual hospital tank we own is also a 5g, 20L. And i cant afford to buy another mini set up.
Sorry for so many questions, thanks for your answers so far.


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

meeka said:


> i am not sure if I am able to get the Indian Almond leaves in Australia due to customs. But if I do manage to get some how do I use them? I did a quick google and saw that you can get the actual leaves and some that are in "tea bags". Do you just put the leaves or bags just straight into the water, and just let them float around? Also would they be ok to use with red cherry shrimp?
> A hospital tank is no option for me as the actual hospital tank we own is also a 5g, 20L. And i cant afford to buy another mini set up.
> Sorry for so many questions, thanks for your answers so far.


No problem, put the direct leaf and leave it thier floatting until it is time to clean your betta's water as for the dipping of ....tea bags...i dont like...dont work in my oppinion...and yes to the cherry red shrimp as well.


----------

